
U.S. Press Freedom Tracker - ryannevius
https://pressfreedomtracker.us/
======
anoplus
I think people should have protests targeted toward (lack of) freedom of press
_itself_. I mean freedom of press is the big story here.

Because bad things unreported are even worse than bad things reported. Its all
about building trust for society. What do you think?

------
austincheney
This site appears extremely more credible, due to more reliable sources, than
the one with a 1000 upvotes here yesterday. Looking at this site’s about page
they appear to source their information from industry related organizations
where the one from yesterday sourced its data from one person aggregating data
off Twitter.

The numbers are dramatically different though.

~~~
newacct583
Are the numbers really that different? This site only shows incidents up
through Saturday. The more recent coverage in the github thing yesterday just
isn't there yet. But I'm happy you think this one is trustworthy and hope you
stick around to watch them add incidents.

------
swebs
[https://pressfreedomtracker.us/all-incidents/fox-news-
crew-c...](https://pressfreedomtracker.us/all-incidents/fox-news-crew-chased-
park-while-documenting-dc-protests/)

Wow, this is scary to think about. I'm glad the reporters didn't die.

~~~
bilekas
Wow, I wonder where people got the idea to target the media from!

~~~
mhh__
[https://www.niemanlab.org/2020/06/well-try-to-help-you-
follo...](https://www.niemanlab.org/2020/06/well-try-to-help-you-follow-the-
police-attacks-on-journalists-across-the-country/)

The police?

------
croissants
The second item under "journalists attacked" is a cameraman who said he was
attacked (and then rescued) by protesters. Is the goal here to count _both_
attacks by authorities and civilians?

~~~
austincheney
Why is that distinction significant?

~~~
jkingsbery
Also not OP, but in that one article the violence was indiscriminate, not
targeting journalists.

James Taranto in his Best of the Web column had a running gag poking fun at
articles where lots of people were affected by a problem, but the author
dwells on one particular group, under a heading of "World Ends, X hardest
hit." Yes, journalists are being affected by recent violence, but so are a lot
of other people.

~~~
austincheney
I just think it would be productive to focus on reducing any violence. I
suspect focus on particular groups exists to qualify some artificial _us
versus them_ dichotomy.

